# Target Skull to Witch Conversion



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku had a great idea of turning a Boris skull he has into a witch, and I liked the idea so much I stole it...er borrowed it..heheh..
I don't have Boris skulls, but I do have a pair of skulls I got at Target. They were the Bride and Groom set I used with Wilfred singing last Halloween, but this year I'm going witchy. This is the first of three witches I'm making this year. I covered the skull and did a preliminary sculpt in Celuclay then did a thin sculpt over that with paperclay. I need to keep the weight down for the jaw, and what's lighter than paper? The LEDS glow behind the eyes as it talks but that may change. I haven't finished it, or painted it yet, this is just what I have so far, and I wanted to share it.

































finished012.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/finished012


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking pretty neat, doc. Are you leaving the rough edges on the sides?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope, it's still wet, when it dries, I'll cover it with paperclay too. Then pain it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks great Doc!! I planed to make some myself but different characters for next years haunt and was thinking of using latex where the jaw and cheek come together. Since it's stretchy I was thinking that might make the jaw seamless. I have a Boris head just collecting dust, maybe I should just try it and see for myself.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a great start Doc. Scary!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A classic look for a witch. Nice job Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys...I wonder who she'll be talking to? Hmmmmm....(hint..it's NOT Wilfred or a lantern).


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man! You make me want to learn to skullpt  and redo our talking witch from last year!

http://www.freewebs.com/eanderso13/witchypoo.htm

We used latex, like BucaneerBabe mentioned. But damn, Doc! That looks sweet!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome job! now can you come do mine? haha


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Great Job*


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice sculpt!!!! DM....I may try red eyes on my medusa now that I'v seen yours...thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

eanderso13 said:


> Man! You make me want to learn to skullpt  and redo our talking witch from last year!
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/eanderso13/witchypoo.htm
> 
> We used latex, like BucaneerBabe mentioned. But damn, Doc! That looks sweet!


Thanks, I love that witch of yours...it's that and others like it that inspired me to do this.


AzKittie74 said:


> Awesome job! now can you come do mine? haha


You know, that may be possible. Let me see how Summer pans out and we'll talk.


beelce said:


> Nice sculpt!!!! DM....I may try red eyes on my medusa now that I'v seen yours...thanks


I like the red eyes too, but not everytime a word is spoken. I'm going to rig them differently to go off at set times.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"I'm going to rig them differently to go off at set times."

Must be great to know electronics like that!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't need to, Sickie. I'm just wiring the LEDS to a relay board and control it with VSA so I can sync them to a routine. It' really is very simple.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this link while surfing today. Two part masks. I doubt it's even in business anymore, but these would work great for the talking skulls...

http://www.gerardenterprises.com/masks1.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those look great, Sickie! I wonder how much they wiegh though, if those mouth pieces are latex they may be too heavy for a skull jaw to move it. At least the toy motor Gemmy kind of skulls. A Bucky jaw with servo might be OK though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some better than others, and you're right- the latex is prob too heavy. Like I said, I don't even think it's in business anymore, but it should provide some ideas.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Paint..Basecoat Olive Green, drybrushed with a light green.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good Doc !!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, so you guys know it isn't finished, these are just progress shots. The paint will be refined and I still need to add ears and hair.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks guys...I wonder who she'll be talking to? Hmmmmm....(hint..it's NOT Wilfred or a lantern).


Someone new??? Come on now doc you have to at least give us a hint.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Quid pro qou I tell you things you tell me things.

Seek out Miss MOSFET, Clarisse. She once was a patient of mine. 
Look within yourself. There you will find the answers you seek.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

She's hot!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doc this looks fantastic! Instead of a mask I think this may be a better approach for Agnes. I've never worked with Celluclay or Paperclay before (although have looked up both products so I know what they are). Was there any particular reason for using both in this case? Paperclay looks to be a smoother and more clay like product than Celluclay so I can see why that was used on the outer layer (or my naive assumption). But any reason you didn't just do it entirely in Paperclay?

-TM


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Doc, my first layer of Celluclay is about dry and will probably start on the Paperclay this evening. I have some progress pics over in the Black Agnes thread (don't wanna hijack yours). This is my first time using Celluclay and sculpting in general. I noticed that the Celluclay is a bit flaky and doesn't seem to stick to the skull very well along the edges where it's thin and dried already. I'm sure a coat of latex paint will help but is this normal and what did you do to help combat it?

Think I will end up using eanderso13's latex technique on the jaw before painting.

-TM


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I had that problem with a zombie head I'm working on - the celluclay would lift where it feathered off into the mask. I spread a thin layer of white glue over the edge and that seemed to seal it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just make sure the celuclay is wet enough. It should stick to anything, alot of people mix it too dry and it flakes.


----------

